# Music you shouldn't like, but do...



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the thread for music with quirky, offbeat, and politically incorrect charm. I'd like to think I'm not the only one that finds songs, like the one I'm about post, horrifyingly likable D: Songs that don't fit in what you should like... songs that are catchy... songs that you hate to love. *sigh*


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

*sigh* definitely not my typical jam...


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't see any reason why I "shouldn't" like a song but going by the description in the OP, I gotta say the immature part of me has always found the band Anal Cunt hilarious. For those who haven't heard of them, they pretty much tried to be the worst band ever and wrote some extremely homophobic, sexist, racist, anti-Semitic, and otherwise offensive lyrics. Though I personally think they were at their funniest when they made extremely wimpy songs about how sensitive they were just to troll their fans:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Who said:


>


Woah, lol xD Mind = blown! So... colorful? Awesome! Anyone who can keep a straight face... *_* all hail. I can't do it xD Awesome post, lol.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Who said:


> I don't see any reason why I "shouldn't" like a song but going by the description in the OP, I gotta say the immature part of me has always found the band Anal Cunt hilarious. For those who haven't heard of them, they pretty much tried to be the worst band ever and wrote some extremely homophobic, sexist, racist, anti-Semitic, and otherwise offensive lyrics. Though I personally think they were at their funniest when they made extremely wimpy songs about how sensitive they were just to troll their fans:


That trolled me and I'm not even a fan o.o
LOL


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I hate myself for liking this song.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Ween is one of my favorite bands but a lot of new listeners tend to hate them and think anyone who likes them is crazy because this is their most popular song:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Mostly, when I feel ashamed to like music, it is because I disagree with its message.


This is about sexually objectifying someone and blaming her for it. 






This one glorifies ethical subjectivism, or at the very least, the idea that all moral truth is unknowable, which is opposed to my belief system. It's still a pretty song.






This seems to vaguely hint that we are all gods rather than acknowledging a distinct supernatural power. It also promotes an invalidating thought process similar to Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, which is emotionally toxic for people like me. It is still musically beautiful.






This creeps me out, and I think it is supposed to be from the perspective of a killer. I consider the music brilliant anyhow.





Perhaps I interpret this incorrectly, but from what I gather, this seems to encourage the idea that older women are no longer worthy of being desired. Even so, it is beautifully executed and remains one of my favorite Genesis songs.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

@snail

Massive Attack melodies are generally brilliant 

The following band has some hilarious shock-value music:












The next two are actually great songs IMO, but the topics are just things you would expect to find too creepy to enjoy the song:


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

Wuthering Heights by Kate Bush XD


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate the fact that people use the word "fat" as an insult, but this is just fucking funny.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Straight up metalcore...and I generally wouldn't like something like this. Blame Mat. xD






And yeah, I really mean I wouldn't have gotten into something like this. Look at how the band is dressed! That is not metal...or the metal that I know of. >.> Blasphemy! xD


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JohnGalt said:


> The next two are actually great songs IMO, but the topics are just things you would expect to find too creepy to enjoy the song:



Personally, I think the most politically incorrect Sublime song is actually "The Wrong Way." I can't believe they play a song with those words on mainstream corporate radio.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

fourtines said:


>


That's my favorite ICP song x) SOUL sistah


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I almost forgot about this one. Best line... "I would show up... on a unicorn that shits your name in stars."


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## blkrbt (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

lol, i've been rapping to this song all day. It stays in my head like some sort of horrific drug.

And I think it's sad I like a lot of songs in this thread, and whoever posted the protozoa song, I heart you LOL.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Metanoia (Nov 21, 2011)

It's seems a lot of our most shameful songs are Hip Hop/Rap.... lol

Starfucker did a mixtape of rap songs they mashed up with tracks off their latest LP... for the life of me I can't stop listening to it!!!!!











"I'm from the West Coast son (WHO GIVES A [email protected] WHERE YER FROM!)"


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

*sigh* Don't judge me...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Womanizer- Britney Spears
Material Girl- Madonna
Pimp Slap that Hoe- Soulja Boy


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

This song goes against everything i stand for and if it wasn't so catchy i would be quite offended at it 
Damn you 3OH!3 :frustrating:


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

i <3 busta rhymes


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Eerie said:


>


why are you ashamed that you like Enigma? Enigma is good shit


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Sexy Naughty Bitchy- Tata Young


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

God, these songs are so ridiculous, and it's weird for me to like them (since I'm a more indie, alternative, and ambient listener). Whenever I play this video, I keep telling myself "Oh god are you seriously going there srsly"

But it's totally justified because these are the songs we stretch to in my jazz dance elective class. xD


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

"Just a Friend" Biz Markie and Booker T. Jones


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Liking a country song goes against everything I stand for xD


----------



## Metanoia (Nov 21, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Liking a country song goes against everything I stand for xD


How can I DEthank this post? This is so, so wrong... and not in the way wrong can be right, either! lol


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

elemental said:


> How can I DEthank this post? This is so, so wrong... and not in the way wrong can be right, either! lol


I know, right?! It's shameful... lol xD


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

I've seen him opened for Yeasayer at the the Fillmore in San Francisco. I'm sure his intention was to make "guilty pleasure" music by both mocking and praising these type of awful bad R&B 90's sex music. My boyfriend complimented him after his performance, he seemed like a nice and humble guy. Plus on stage, he even reminded the audience that his songs does not reflect him. XD He's pretty comical!





I wouldn't mind playing this at work, but it is supposed to be bad! XD


----------



## Emmily (Dec 26, 2011)

I like Taylor Swift's "Mean" song. I shouldn't. But I do. hahah.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I like Led Zeppelin as much as the next guy, but I find this song hilarious.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an insatiable love of Katy Perry's "Last Friday Night" and whenever I hear it on the radio I stop and add that station to my quick list. (Or whatever the hell you call those buttons. Don't judge!)


----------



## rrworker (Oct 5, 2011)

Insane clown posse,totally out of character for me.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I really don't care for top 40 music, but this Earworm guys usually makes pretty good mashups of these songs every year.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

[/QUOTE]





[/QUOTE]


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

i was maybe 12 when this came out.





90s dance crap. so catchy.





hell yeah. i mean, it's totally wrong and hilarious....but it's got p good riffs.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I love this song and I'm 100% straight.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## OffTheBooks (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet or not, but does anyone else get really excited when they're babysitting their nieces/nephews/own children, and Yo Gabba Gabba starts up a musical number?
Maybe I'm just confusing my excitement for theirs'.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

*@ OffTheBooks*

Speaking of that, no kids song can be worse than this one....

]


----------



## Shades of Gray (Jan 13, 2012)

My entire taste in a music is an exercise in music I shouldn't like.

I mainly listen to the various subgenres of metal (Death/Thrash/Grind/Black/Doom, mainly), but then I also like a significant amount of old school gangsta rap and a bit of more modern rap... and also eurodance... and also some odd artists like Orchid (screamo), Taylor Swift, Johnny Cash, etc.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm so scared someone might catch me listening to this. Guilty fucking pleasures. Just the first 2 minutes though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I feel like such a hippie. But this gives me shivers.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I find this one so awesome I'm not even ashamed to admit it XD


----------



## Riella (Feb 1, 2012)

I like almost everything by Nickelback.

I can even think of a Britney Spears song I like. O.O

I don't know if this is a song one should feel guilty about liking or not, but... I'm really getting to like Sweet Escape by Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@_Ace Face_ 










There is hope for humanity.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Aah, memories.

And also this (warning for offensive language, it's about a prostitute LOL):


----------



## maidenaya (Jan 13, 2012)

I listen to this_ way_ too much

The song starts at 2:54


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Society tells me for many reasons that I shouldn't like the music of Celine Dion. But...her...voice...is...too good!

The ultimate sin. I'll understand if I'm from this point on banished :tongue:


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I avoided this song as well as I could when it came out. I didn't want the lyrics polluting my mind  I'm ashamed to dig it, lol.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweetie Belle kicks ass.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Hilarious the first time... after that, gets a bit old. But still XD


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm ashamed 
















*hangs head


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Vasili Syrakis said:


>


I like this song too...


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock (Jan 9, 2012)

I forgot this, I don't know what to say. 




Grooooovy, man


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't believe that I shouldn't like any particular genre, but this art school laughable nightmare of a video makes me think I shouldn't like this song:






But I still do. Maybe I just shouldn't like the video. And I don't.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate myself for liking this song...


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Ace Face said:


>


Don't forget this one x)


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

THESE LYRICS ARE SO VAIN AND I DON'T EVEN LIKE VOCALOIDS. WHY DO I LIKE THIS X____________X
Damn you, inner otaku. Damn you to hell.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

Let there be shame!


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a big fan of technical death metal. Not ashamed of it though; I just laugh at how counter-receptive people are to the genre (even though it is one of the most difficult and precise genres that exists).


----------



## Owog (Mar 7, 2012)

So sorry about this - ahhh why the hell do I love this song???


----------



## Pitchblend (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone knows about "chopped and screwed" music but it is a guilty pleasure for me. Basically, it's remixing hip hop songs by slowing the tempo down and applying techniques such as skipping beats and record scratching. I think it is the overall trippy feel to it that makes me like it so much.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIUZlzd37sI

Really horrible hateful song that I sadly like...


----------

